# More Eggs



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Have more Eureka's born last night:

























Some Brichardi's i got yesterday:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice! Congrats on the new fry and new addition. How on earth do you make those fry look huge and clear in that pic?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanx, lol put camera on macro and stand back to right amount then snap..having manual zoom is huge plus!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love those manual focus and zoom options.


----------



## Orbital (Jun 11, 2005)

Nice pics, you are good at getting those fry pictures. Mine always turn out real blurry, usually anyway.


----------

